# Are the KHDA wise to the nonsense that schools get up to?



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Our children's school has circulated the KHDA parent survey with a hideously sycophantic and thinly veiled attempt to get everyone to vote them up to 'outstanding' just so they can ramp up the fees.

The headmaster, who brands himself 'CEO', must think we as parents are thick as mince.

He is almost demanding good reviews, soliciting dishonesty and thinks the glow of pride over the school's success will overshadow the financial pain they want to put us through next year......

If I paid the same amount at a school in the UK, I KNOW the education would be far superior.
Outstanding, my arse!

Aaarrrggghhh!!!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

True ... it is getting to the point that I am actually beginning to think of changing my long term plans to accommodate a place where my potential children will have a better education, albeit spending the same kind of money. My niece goes to one of the top private schools in atlanta and I was shocked to know that the fees they pay are just marginally more than what the 'outstanding' schools charge here ....


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

lo and behold...!

Sunney Varkey, top bloke at GEMS, announces a global 'best teacher' award of $1,000,000, as "inspired by Sheikh Mohammed" the day after KHDA survey requests are issued.


this company is so transparent that you can barely see them!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The instant I hear "GEMS" or "Sunny Varkey", I can't help but smirk.

I would imagine this has a lot to do with the quest for ratings: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/sunny-varkey-sell-33-gems-stake-for-500m-518354.html


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> The instant I hear "GEMS" or "Sunny Varkey", I can't help but smirk.
> 
> I would imagine this has a lot to do with the quest for ratings: Sunny Varkey to sell 33% GEMS stake for $500m - Education - ArabianBusiness.com


hadn't seen that, but you are almost certainly right!

they will be getting a fair and neutral report from me.
The school is good. The pupils can _spell_ 'outstanding'
I dont think they _are_ outstanding, by any means!


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

vantage said:


> hadn't seen that, but you are almost certainly right!
> 
> they will be getting a fair and neutral report from me.
> The school is good. The pupils can _spell_ 'outstanding'
> I dont think they _are_ outstanding, by any means!


.......I respectfully disagree.....they DO KNOW how to spell words !!!!....after their drivers deliver the responses from the butlers who would get them from the nannies that get them from the tutors after being downloaded from the latest IpadX :laser:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> .......I respectfully disagree.....they DO KNOW how to spell words !!!!....after their drivers deliver the responses from the butlers who would get them from the nannies that get them from the tutors after being downloaded from the latest IpadX :laser:


yes, they can spell - but you can't read!

I did say they CAN spell......

And i can asure you there is no butler, driver, nanny, tutor or ipad involved in my child's schooling......


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

vantage said:


> yes, they can spell - but you can't read!
> 
> I did say they CAN spell......
> 
> And i can asure you there is no butler, driver, nanny, tutor or ipad involved in my child's schooling......


you should get them an android tablet...


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

imac said:


> you should get them an android tablet...


and a multi-charger socket to switch with the ipad :music:.......


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i have an ipad. It doesn't mix well with marmalade, though!
They are quite able / welcome to sit and work / research on the imac, where i can see them....!

you'll not find anything android in my hoose!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

vantage said:


> Our children's school has circulated the KHDA parent survey with a hideously sycophantic and thinly veiled attempt to get everyone to vote them up to 'outstanding' just so they can ramp up the fees.
> 
> The headmaster, who brands himself 'CEO', must think we as parents are thick as mince.
> 
> ...


The difference is that you would access the parent survey online in UK and it wouldn't be circulated well and truly before hand......no attempts to be able to vote up as the inspection team only give 2 days notice rather than the time they are allowed here! 

Honest and to the point and hopefully others will be too?


----------

